# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  "Civilizim" i tepruar...Lakuriqësia!

## Apollyon

Taka te larta, kerthize jashte, gjoksin gjysem jashte, e lyer me 2 gisht krem ne surrat e me bojra, floke te krehura e lyera ne parukeri cdo dite, parfume te lloj llojshme, edhe nje kulture per tu admiruar.

Duke ecur rruges per tek ish blloku, vem re shum femra te cilat te lyera edhe te kallandrisura me se miri, i kalojne rruget pa e vene re fare driten e kuqe te semaforit, madje kur dikush nxjerr koken nga makina edhe ju thote me te drejte "ku shkoni o vajza nuk e shikoni semaforin" ato me shume kulture, i drejtohen shoferit te automjetit me fjalet katunar, malok, idjot, etj etj, DURO, apo nuk duron dot ti?
Por nuk eshte vetem kjo, ndoshta nuk ju ka rastisur te jeni ne dyqan per te blere dicka, edhe ti pret ne radhe sepse para teje mund te jete dikush tjeter, ndaj duhet te presesh pak, por aty vjen nje femer me taka te larta, minifund edhe kerthizen jashte, e cila te thote si me urdher, "largohu pak sa te blej nje pakete cigare" edhe nese i thua duro nje sekond se dhe un per kte po rri ne radhe, kthehet me nje ton irritues duke te then "puuhhhh e mbyten maloket tiranen".
Futesh ne ndonje butik per te blere ndonje gje, edhe aty eshte nje vajze e cila e ka me shum mendjen tek sms qe i dergon te dashurit se sa te klienti qe sa ka hyre ne dyqan, madje me ka rastis qe kam hyre te blej dicka ne X-dyqan edhe kam pare nje vajze me lot ne sy, me erdhi keq, edhe e pyta se cfar kishte ndodhur.. ajo mu pergjigj me te drejte "shih punet e tua, nese do bleshe gje bli, nese jo, dil" ... Kishte te drejte, nuk ishte pune per mua, por ne fakt pune per mua ishte ai toni i larte i zerit qe sme pelqeu aspak, ndaj ja thashe nja dy fjale (nejse, me ate qe me tha shitesja tjeter, kjo goca ishte ndare me te dashurin)... Me te vertete qe nuk ishte pune per mua.

Pra mbas ktyre shprehjeve, malok/katunar/idjot etj etj, jan ca vajza qe ne pamje te pare te japin pershtypjen sikur kan rene nga qielli, por sapo hapin gojen, duket halja nga e cila e kan prejardhjen..  Edhe e forta eshte, se jan po keto femra qe thone.. "NDAJ NUK BEHET SHQIPERIA ME SHQIPETARE" sa te kete maloke/katunare/idjote etj etj verdalle, sdiskutohet qe shqiperia do mbese po kjo qe eshte. 

Fajin e kan maloket qe erdhen ne tirane, jo kto vajza te "kulturuara" me se miri, te ishte per kto, shqiperia do ishte bere, edhe do kishte mbaruar se beri deri tani.

----------


## alda09

Takat e larta me nivelin kulturor jane gjera te kunderta, te drejte ke po c'ti besh"jetojm ne Tiron"    Edukata s'ka mbetur rruges ta marin femrat po fitohet. Do tu bien edhe ketyre tipave pendet po prit se e ka dardha bishtin mbrapa.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Femra shume te "Evoluara" paska.

Injoranca eshte dhunti nga perendia.

----------


## FierAkja143

Sa kurjoze jam te vete nje here ne shqipri te shikoj si eshte katandisur rinia! 
Me kto qe degjoj kam frike te vete atie!!

Nuk flas dot per kulturen e femrave ne shqipri sepse se kam iden...por femrat shqiptare ne Amerik nuk besoj se jan me te mira.  Me ka rastisur disa here te njof vajza shqiptare ne shkolle dhe un u flas shqip ato anglisht...sa ndodh dicka e till u a heq vizen direkt.  Nejse nuk eshte mire te gjykojm shume.  Personalisht nuk kam shoqe shqiptare dhe ato 2-3 qe kam ne shkolle nje hi-bye dhe nuk u a zgjas shume sepse te besh 10 min muhabet me to do mesosh te gjith jeten personale te njerezve qe ste intereson, dhe kush cun eshte i gjat apo i shkurter etc etc.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Cuditem vertet si nuk u merren mendt nga Lartesia e madhe e Takave.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

> Injoranca eshte dhunti nga perendia.


Hahahahahahhahha e madhe kjo :P 

Eshte e vertet ajo qe ka then hapesi i temes . Femrat Shqiptare e ato femrat ne Tirane  i kapin me shpejte moden e fundit.

----------


## ABytyqi

Taket i shushurisin djemt ne vesh ahha....djemt kthej koken nga zhurma e takev dhe vajzat psojn aksident ne shtyllen e semafort te kuq,ne pergjithsi vajzat shqiptare mendojn ndryshe,bejn ndryshe,kerkojn ndryshe sepse e dhe vet jan ndryshe...nuk mendojn ti pershtaten nje tipi apo nej mashkulli shqiptar por mendojn se vetem ai dueht ti pershtatet e ajo hundet samafor hehe vakt he vakt vakti e han kashten thojshin pleqt.

----------


## bebushja

Hmmmmmm ,kam mendim te kundert me shumicen .Ka shume goca te shkelqyera shqiperia (tr dr,fr,vl etj,,,,,,,,,) mendimi i keq i krijuar nga disa "te civilizuara/ar"qe kane pare gjasme dynjallik e kane ber shkoll jash shtetit ,,,u vendosin epitete te pamerituara .Si cdo shoqeri,komb apo race tjeter ne bote ka te mirat qe te keqiat e saj . Te pergjithsosh gocat e shqiperise te tipit _lavire eshte absurde.Kemi nje rini te persosur qe vemendjen kryesore e ka drejt shkollimit te saj ,pavarsisht sepse nuk kane kushte mundohen  per te aritur maksimumin e tyre. ....................(hidhi nje sy firmes  te merni pergjigjen)

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Hmmmmmm ,kam mendim te kundert me shumicen .Ka shume goca te shkelqyera shqiperia (tr dr,fr,vl etj,,,,,,,,,) mendimi i keq i krijuar nga disa "te civilizuara/ar"qe kane pare gjasme dynjallik e kane ber shkoll jash shtetit ,,,u vendosin epitete te pamerituara .Si cdo shoqeri,komb apo race tjeter ne bote ka te mirat qe te keqiat e saj . Te pergjithsosh gocat e shqiperise te tipit _lavire eshte absurde.Kemi nje rini te persosur qe vemendjen kryesore e ka drejt shkollimit te saj ,pavarsisht sepse nuk kane kushte mundohen  per te aritur maksimumin e tyre. ....................(hidhi nje sy firmes  te merni pergjigjen)


Faktikisht lepurushe ka nje ekzagjerim ne menyre e veshjes e kjo vjen nga anarkia mentale qe zoteron shoqeria shqiptare aktualisht. Sigurisht qe kjo sdo te thote qe kemi te bejme me lavire thjesht me goca qe jane pre e anarkise mentale.

Sapo shoqeria te gjeje ekuilibrin e vet te jesh e sigurte se disa veshje te tipit karikaturist nuk do ekzistojne me.

Thoshte dikush per veshjen ne europe ne pergjithesi : Prostitutat e nje shekulli me pare do ishin tmerruar nga rivaliteti ne veshje qe do gjenin sot mes femrave te ndershme e do u qanin hallin kolegeve te sotme qe jane te detyruara te rrine rrugeve me breke ne mes te dimrit.

----------


## xhuliana

> Taka te larta, kerthize jashte, gjoksin gjysem jashte, e lyer me 2 gisht krem ne surrat e me bojra, floke te krehura e lyera ne parukeri cdo dite, parfume te lloj llojshme, edhe nje kulture per tu admiruar.
> 
> Duke ecur rruges per tek ish blloku, vem re shum femra te cilat te lyera edhe te kallandrisura me se miri, i kalojne rruget pa e vene re fare driten e kuqe te semaforit, madje kur dikush nxjerr koken nga makina edhe ju thote me te drejte "ku shkoni o vajza nuk e shikoni semaforin" ato me shume kulture, i drejtohen shoferit te automjetit me fjalet katunar, malok, idjot, etj etj, DURO, apo nuk duron dot ti?
> .


haha kjo me duket se te ka ndodhur tyja drejt per drejt.

Megjithate i ke pergjthsuar shume, jo te gjitha jane keshtu.
Pastaj edhe shqiperia duhet ta kaloje kete periudhe dhe gjithcka do te normalizohet.

Blue_sky mos na sill ketu iden e client satisfaction se nuk po bejme marketing ketu neve!!!

Dmth ti vishesh ne nje fare menyre se vetem ashtu mund te terheqesh vemendjen e meshkujve, dmth vetem ashtu i ploteson kerkesat e meshkujve?
Njeriu pike se pari vishet per qejfin e vet dhe jo per te tjeret! sipas meje ky eshte parimi!!!

----------


## Korbi999

*IL__SANTO;]Femra shume te "Evoluara" paska.

Injoranca eshte dhunti nga perendia.*
Nuk do te thosha se jam kunder ketij mendimi. Ndoshta rastesi, por jam duke lexuar per TALENTIN (si dukuri) kete kohe.

----------


## no_name87

Apollyon ti ke trajtuar vec anen "tjeter" te medaljes, ate anen e erret qe fatkeqesisht kohet e fundit ka dal shum ne drite me pasoja habitese, ne sensin negativ te termit.

Nuk jan te gjitha vajzat shqiptare ato qe ti ke perkufizuar me siper, perkundrazi kto jan nje minoranc e vogel fare e pergjithesime te tilla lart e posht me duken totalisht pa kuptim. Ky esht nje fenomen qe shoqeria shqiptare do kalonte medoemos me kulturen e manget qe ka. E pjese e ksaj shoqerie jemi dhe ne, un qe po te kritikoj ty, dhe ti qe ke sulmuar femrat e "gjenerates se shthurjes". 

Shoqeria esht e perber nga meshkuj dhe femra. Esht absurde te analizosh ne kte prizem femrat, duke e lidh kulturen dhe edukaten e nje brezi me takat e larta, me Mos-veshjen e disave, me venjen ne dukje te nje pal brekve qe rrezik jan bler me list.

Nese ti mer ne analiz nje pjes te shoqeris duhet ta vesh ne krahasim me pjesen tjeter, sepse kto fenomene jan dy madhesi qe nuk mund te vleresohen te ndara. Ti me thua per femrat qe i etiketojn robt direkt si, katunar, idjot, debil, malok etj etj, por cme thua per ata meshkuj qe si kafsh pylli, sapo te zbrit nga pema apo te arratis nga shpella sa shofin nje femer, dhe te vesh normale e komentojn me 500 te zeza, me shprehje banale te tipit te heksha kte e ate, sa te mir ma paske kte a ta kafshoj nje her etj etj  te po ktij repertori!

Me duket e leht te gjykosh, por e veshtir esht te tentosh te besh dicka, ose te pakten te kuptosh cfar fshihet mbas ktyre sjelljeve. Aty ku nuk shifet azgje pervec se nje femer gjysem e zhveshur mund ndodhet nje nevoje aprovimi, nje deshir per liri qe demostrohet ne mnyra alternative kur nuk ke dike qe te tregoj ato me normale (ne fund te fundit edhe prinderve dicka e till fillon ti duket normale, kjo ndodh kur liria vjen shpejt dhe ne doza teper te medha per tu perballuar pa u dehur), nje femer qe nuk ka karakter te mjaftueshem te ndjeki rrugen e vet por preferon te omologohet me femren "in" te shoqeris, te pakten per sa ka degjuar ne "grupin" qe frekuenton. Per Kto e shum arsye te tjera do te keshilloja te mos e gjykoje femren shqiptare nga ato pak elemente qe hallakaten dite e nate nga blloku.

----------


## FierAkja143

ajo: yo dude what's up?!
zezaku: heyyy heyy (dhe po afrohej nga ne)
ajo: just kidding....go away ur too ugly for me!

cdo cun qe kalonte e shikonte ne sy dhe i qeshte dhe kur gjendej ndo nje mexikan apo zezak qe i afrohej  bente sikur ata po e bezdisnin dhe tregonte bezdin esaj me gjeste te tepruara te fytyres dhe trupit!  Filloj me tregonte per te gjitha kepucet e shtrenjta dhe cantat e dores qe ka bler kohet e fundit.  me tregoj gjithashtu sa mire i shet produktet tek puna e re...sidomos tek meshkujt sepse ata i afrohen nga qe eshte e bukur (mesa thot ajo lol)

Kjo eshte nje vajz qe eshte rritur ne fshat, ka jetuar 5 vjet ne Tirane dhe ka 2 vjet tani ne Amerike.  E njof nga qe shume pak jan femrat shqiptare ktu tek un, dhe e kam ne shkolle.  Die me erdhi te puna dhe ndejti nja 30 min aty nuk shkulej.  Po me vinte turp nga koleget e punes se kur iku ajo te gjith po me pyesnin "shoqa jote ajo?? eshte gje e droguar?" SKANDAL po me vinte mua turp per te me ate sjellje e ka.  Ne shkolle i flas nje hi/bye...e dija qe eshte pak fyryfyck ( :perqeshje: ) po te ishte kaq skandaloze nuk e dija!  

me keq se ajo nuk besoj te jen ato te shqipris, se po te jen me keq eshte fatkeqesi!

----------


## xhuliana

> Kjo eshte nje vajz qe eshte rritur ne fshat, ka jetuar 5 vjet ne Tirane dhe ka 2 vjet tani ne Amerike.  E njof nga qe shume pak jan femrat shqiptare ktu tek un, dhe e kam ne shkolle.  Die me erdhi te puna dhe ndejti nja 30 min aty nuk shkulej.  Po me vinte turp nga koleget e punes se kur iku ajo te gjith po me pyesnin "shoqa jote ajo?? eshte gje e droguar?" SKANDAL po me vinte mua turp per te me ate sjellje e ka.  Ne shkolle i flas nje hi/bye...e dija qe eshte pak fyryfyck () po te ishte kaq skandaloze nuk e dija!  
> 
> me keq se ajo nuk besoj te jen ato te shqipris, se po te jen me keq eshte fatkeqesi!


Me fal por ketu me duket se turp duhet te vije ty qe turperohesh perpara amerikaneve me bashkeatdhetaren tende.
Mbase ajo akoma nuk eshte integruar tamam sic ke bere ti, por kjo nuk te jep te drejten te flasesh keshtu....
Nuk ka as kuptim ky postimi yt ne kete teme, ku po flitet per femrat e tiranes.

Ca do na thuash, qe ti je bere amerikane tashme dhe kjo shqiptarja tjeter qenka akoma mbrapa???

----------


## Blue_sky

> Blue_sky mos na sill ketu iden e client satisfaction se nuk po bejme marketing ketu neve!!!
> 
> Dmth ti vishesh ne nje fare menyre se vetem ashtu mund te terheqesh vemendjen e meshkujve, dmth vetem ashtu i ploteson kerkesat e meshkujve?
> Njeriu pike se pari vishet per qejfin e vet dhe jo per te tjeret! sipas meje ky eshte parimi!!!


Jo mi zemer, njeriu influencohet ne zgjedhjen e veshjes nga perceptimi i tije i realitetit, grupi shoqeror ne te cilin eshte etj. E te ishte qe njeiru vishet vetem per qejf te tije, njoh shume njerez qe po jetonin ne nje bote te vetmuar s'do donin te visheshin _fare_. Kjo per te thene qe jane ca norma sociale qe iu nenshtrohet dhe veshja.

Funksioni primar i veshjes eshte per te te mbrojtur nga elementet e ndryshem atmosferike, pastaj kemi elemente sekondare si psh. ngaqe e sheh veten si pjese e nje grupi njerezish dhe ke qejf te japesh nje pershtypje specifike. Nese x-femer vishet si femrat e rrugeve atehere me siguri qe je eshte e interesuar ne meshkuj qe pelqejne femra te tilla, ndryshe s'do e katandisje veten ashtu. Une vishem ne nje forme tjeter ngaqe my target group eshte tjeter. Mese normale kjo pune. Veshja rrezaton ate qe jam dhe ate qe kerkoj ne jete.
Une arrij te shoh direkt ne nje njeri sa bagazh intelektual ka dhe cfare niveli partneri ka ne jete, mjafton te shoh si ka zgjedhur rrobat.

Ah, dhe lerini ato perrallat se s'paskan mundesi ekonomike etj. se te nxjerrin prapanice e gjoks jashte kane para.
Ku qenkan xhanem ato _vajzat e mira e te urta qe u vishkan si pula_? Une s'kam pare gje, perkundrazi, ajo qe kam pare ka qene lakuriqesi demek per te treguar modernitet.

Faza me e bukur eshte kur vijne ketu dhe ne fillim prape shkarraviten e bytheperdridhen si ne Shqiperi por e shohin qe s'ju ecen. 
Fierakja, dhe ti paske te tilla? Aman, njoh nja dy te tilla dhe kur me flasin ne rruge(mbasi me shohin aksidentalisht) vallai turp me vjen te me shohe kush ne pranine e tyre. Mendojne akoma qe jane ne xhunglen e Shqiperise.

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

BLUE_SKY"""""Une arrij te shoh direkt ne nje njeri sa bagazh intelektual ka dhe cfare niveli partneri ka ne jete, mjafton te shoh si ka zgjedhur rrobat.""""

Ktu tregohesh shume paragjykuese,dhe shume e nxituar.
Ti mund te krijosh nje ide te pergjithshme,po nuk do te thote qe i korrespondon realitetit.

----------


## no_name87

> Ah, dhe lerini ato perrallat se s'paskan mundesi ekonomike etj. se te nxjerrin prapanice e gjoks jashte kane para.
> Ku qenkan xhanem ato _vajzat e mira e te urta qe u vishkan si pula_? Une s'kam pare gje, perkundrazi, ajo qe kam pare ka qene lakuriqesi demek per te treguar modernitet.


Nuk esht e nevojshme te kesh para per te nxjer prapanica e gjoks ne dukje. Mjafton te shkosh ke gabi dhe gjen cdo gje qe te duhet, edhe nese je tip qe preferon zhveshjen por ske mundesi ekonomike.
Qe nga shprehja qe perdor ti "vajzat e urta qe u vishkan si pula" tregon nje mangesi ne vleresim. Te vishesh "serioze" nuk do te thot medoemos te vishesh "si pulat", dhe se nuk mendoj se kto te fundit kan nevoj per veshje. Ka nje kode veshje qe njeriu duhet te respektoj ne nje shoqeri te nderthurur nga elemente te ndryshme. E vura ne thonjza fjalen "serioze" sepse perceptimi i seriozitetit varet nga karakteri secilit, ne fund te fundit bota esht e bukur sepse esht e ndryshme.

Esht e vertet ajo qe thua ti, qe konteksti social e influencon relativisht shum veshjen, por, esht grada e influencimit qe ben diferencen. Persa personi te omologehoet me shoqerin prap se prap duhet te ruaj nje nivel autonomie, se perndryshe do behej thjesht si ato delet qe ndjekin tufen deri ne gremin.
Vajza "te urta", sic i quan ti, ka kudo. Mjafton te hedhesh syt rotull. Por ama te jet nje sy qe do te shofi realisht, jo nje sy gjykues i tipit "iii memi shife si osh vesh ajo katunarja miii". Un se di ku jeton ti, por dhe ne Tiran, qe perfolet kaq shum per veshjen, shof perdita vajza "serioze", te thjeshta, qe per te dal per te pi i kafe skan nevoj te veshin fustan apo te nxjerin gjys gjoksi jasht thjesht per te pas nje veshje apo sjellje "fashion" a "trendy".

----------


## Blue_sky

> BLUE_SKY"""""Une arrij te shoh direkt ne nje njeri sa bagazh intelektual ka dhe cfare niveli partneri ka ne jete, mjafton te shoh si ka zgjedhur rrobat.""""
> 
> Ktu tregohesh shume paragjykuese,dhe shume e nxituar.
> Ti mund te krijosh nje ide te pergjithshme,po nuk do te thote qe i korrespondon realitetit.


Deri tani s'kam gabuar, mgjth duhet te kemi perhere parasysh _marzhin e gabimit_. Perjashtime ka perhere.

Noname, ajo qe me duket shume hilarike mua dhe njekohesisht shqetesuese eshte grada qe ato femra shpenzojne para pasqyres. Kane jete ato njerez? Kane gje tjeter per te ofruar pervec se ate ane estetike e cila vetem estetike ne shume raste nuk eshte? Per mua, shoqeria shqiptare eshte shoqeri shume siperfaqesore. Nuk me rastisi deri tani t'i flas nje femre shqiptare ne Shqiperi qe vishet thjeshte, pa deshire per te rene ne sy dhe qe eshte e fokusuar ne pune/studime, ne nje jete te thjeshte dhe e pasuruar nga brenda dhe jo totalisht e fokusuar ne fasade. Thellesia mungon. Tralala tere kohes, qejfi i tyre me i madh t'ju ikin familjes me dashnoret ne plazh ose te rropaten kafeve.

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

> Per mua, shoqeria shqiptare eshte shoqeri shume siperfaqesore.


Jam pjeserisht dakort!Eshte krijuar pak ajo qe italianet quajne "luogo comune",por nuk i ka prekur te gjithe.Nese siperfaqesia e veshjeve i perket femrave,dhe ajo e makinave te bukura meshkujve,keto kategori perballen dhe me paragjykimin tjeter...qe femrat jane te perdala,dhe meshkujt debila.
Ata dhe ato qe duan t'i evitojne keto "kategori" per mendimin tim me pak kujdes ja dalin,dhe diferencohen ne kategorine e njerzve te ekuilibruar.
Fakti qe ana siperfaqesore duket me shume,nuk dmth qe ata jane me shume si numer.

----------


## no_name87

Mbase eksperienca jote esht ndryshe nga e imja. Por, personalisht si per shoqeri, po ashtu dhe kushurira nuk me ka rastis shpesh te perballem me femra te tilla, ose thjesht i kam evituar. Nese dicka ste pelqen ske perse duhet ta kuptosh, vleresosh, apo gjykosh medoemos.
Ato femra shqiptare qe ti i shef aq te ceketa, aq siperfaqesore, totalisht te fokusuara tek pamja, mund te ken histori te ndryshme nga pas. Ne shqiperi vetem kto 15 vitet e fundit femra ka filluar te kuptoj trupin e vet, te mari konfidenc me te lirshem, te ket vet krenari (ne disa raste te tepruar), ka kuptuar vec hershem qe trupin mund ta perdori dhe si arm. Normalisht kur nuk te mesojn si ta perdoresh, mund te vritesh dhe me nje loder.
 Gjithsesi mbetem e ides qe kto lloj sjelljesh siperfaqesore vijn si nje munges kulture, edukate dhe ne radh te pare nga liria e tepert, e ardh ne doza teper te medha e pernjeher. Cdo shtet nese i mer me radh kan kaluar faza te tilla. Disa akoma e me shum "tragjike" Nuk e di nese ke degjuar per "ishujt e shthurjes" ne te cilet rinia amerikane dhe ajo angleze kryesisht e viteve 70-80 shkonin per te ber orgji e seks me partner te shumfisht, ne epoken kjo, kur ndodhi "liberalizimi" i seksit. Kur seksi filloi te mos ish me tabù, filluan te shfaqeshin fenomet me ekstreme. Cdo shoqeri, sic e shef, ka kaluar, po kalon ose do kaloj raste te tilla, por te pergjithesosh te gjitha femrat shqiptare ne prototipin e femres se zhvesh, pa tru, totalisht te fokusuar tek pamja, mua me duket absurde. Mbase ti nuk jeton ne shqiperi dhe e analizon fenomenin nga nje dimension i mbrojtur, ku nuk ke kontakt real me kte realitet.

----------

